# Favourite movie bird



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

jus seen transformers (i know) and did you see the girl megan fox. She cud swing off mi cutlet any day! this started a debate. Whos the sexiest film babe ever. Im puttin megan up there with alba. ARRRRRRGGHH!


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry but Miss Angelina Jolie does it for me ...mmmmmmmm


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

bow chika wow said:


> Sorry but Miss Angelina Jolie does it for me ...mmmmmmmm


She looks like a barbie doll . Except wrong colour hair lol.

She has as much plastic as one anyway


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

nope....lol bollocks......shes hot hot hot 

(CT)


----------



## Jane Bond (Aug 8, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> She looks like a barbie doll . Except wrong colour hair lol.
> 
> She has as much plastic as one anyway


my daughter has barbies and NONE of them look like the lovely Miss Jolie!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

bow chika wow said:


> nope....lol bollocks......shes hot hot hot
> 
> (CT)


Dont get me wrong i wouldnt kick her outta bed 

But wouldnt let her get too close to an open flame incase she melted .

I can defo think of better, ill have to have a think, there are so many! 

LOL @ CT :eyebrows:


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

probably wrong but i reckon Ange jolie, drew barrymore and ....ferne cotton would all have it in equal portions!


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

Patch said:


> probably wrong but i reckon Ange jolie, drew barrymore and ....ferne cotton would all have it in equal portions!


ferne cotton so dosent do it for me....nor drew barrymore ..hmmmmmm who dos though.

Omg that brazilian/cuban looking chick from fast and furious , she was also in lost ! dam what is her name? But she is um um um lol....


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

gotta be Sarah Michelle Geller for her role in Cruel intentions.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

bow chika wow said:


> ferne cotton so dosent do it for me....nor drew barrymore


 i dont care they fcuking well do it for me...lol

and kat deeley!


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

Patch said:


> i dont care they fcuking well do it for me...lol
> 
> and kat deeley!


PMSL cat deeley is cute,,,,but just to nice (if you get what i mean)


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

oh and the girl from the fantastic four...dont know her name!


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

Patch said:


> oh and the girl from the fantastic four...dont know her name!


Jessica Alba, sha does it for me any day


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

ewokbowes said:


> Jessica Alba, sha does it for me any day


 she does it for me EVERYDAY...lol as does Bow chika wow and Jane bond...do you know em???

lol


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

bow chika wow said:


> Sorry but Miss Angelina Jolie does it for me ...mmmmmmmm


cant argue with that lol, oh and i know its not a movie but joy from my name is earl is pretty hot too


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

That hot chick in Ewok's avatar .. but it looks like she is taken.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I like that Jaime Pressly out of "my name is Earl" she's proper slutty hot....

Pammy was fit as in her day, Carmen Electra is still fit as.

And not forgetting Heather Locklear....oh yeah.

most of the Bond girls would get it too. (not grace jones though...yuck)

Kelly Lynch in Roadhouse was proper fit. I still watch that film when it's on to perv at her.

I say to my Mrs "would ya?" she says "no, cos she's a woman"

and I say "liar, if I was a bird I'd definitely do her".

She is perfection in that film.

Kelly le Brock was nice in her day, but i do like kelly lynch and jaime pressly.

I'm gonna think of fit birds now as I'm trying to get to sleep, bit like counting sheep but with wood....lol


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

not reallay a movie bt thers a prn star called #charlie' on spankwire that is fking fit. lol


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Anne Parillaud from innocent blood and la femme nikita.

Jessica Alba is fine, but the hottest girl from sin city was Carla Gugino (Lucille).


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Jessica Rabbit......yum yum 



The girl from Total Recall (Three boobs would be fun?!?)


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Liz hurley, Sandra Bullock, Kari Wuhrer. In that order.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i like Bridget the Midget or Long Joanne Silver (she was a porn star with one leg and was able to do unspeakable things with her stump).


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

bow chika wow said:


> Omg that brazilian/cuban looking chick from fast and furious , she was also in lost ! dam what is her name? But she is um um um lol....


Michelle Rodriguez



Hell Yeah!

Oh and Jessica Alba, Halle Berry, Holly Valance all good!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

never seen the film but jessica simpson is prob nice in her film?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Rachel Leigh Cook and Megan Fox for me, although megatron's choices are good 'uns.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Jessica Simpsons (Think Dukes of Hazard) and Pamala Anderson in her day running down the beach together!!! Would still cream my pants to see that!



My gf knows when Jessica is on the TV dont change the channel. Pam with her hepitits now kind of puts me off!! 

Oh and noturbo.. I agree fully. That's Jamie Presley and she was in Poison Ivy I think so she is definately a movie babe. Dam she is hot and has a decent rack. Check her out in "Dead or Alive" the movie.

Jenna Jameson, she's been in many movies and is another hot woman.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Jessica Simpsons (Think Dukes of Hazard) and Pamala Anderson in her day eating each others muffs!!!
> 
> mmmmm


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

guys this is 'general conversation' not 'male animal'!!!!!


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

kyrocera said:


> Michelle Rodriguez
> 
> View attachment 10128
> 
> ...


Thats the one


----------



## jdan (Jun 20, 2007)

Brittany Murphy does it for me, in 8 Mile.

As would (the more mature) Liz Hurley or Nicole Kidman (both class). 

Music: There is only one - Maria Carey !!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

jdan said:


> Brittany Murphy does it for me, in 8 Mile. PIGDOG
> 
> As would (the more mature) Liz Hurley or Nicole Kidman (both class).  *LIZ YEAH*
> 
> ...


----------



## jdan (Jun 20, 2007)

To defend myself Robsta   ..

Re Brittany Murphy -

In the film 8 Mile she was nice. Will admit in some later movies, the characters that she plays are far from flattering!

Re Mariah Carey -

I will obviously take it you haven't watched The Divas (concert). It was a couple of years ago, Mariah Carey sang with others on stage.

Anyway, she was stunning there, and as a singer, her voice is amazing.

Not like all the crappy pop and girl/boy bands of today, that all split up and fallout after 5 minutes. ....oh excluding the Pussycat Dolls - HOT! lol.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I wont defend myself. I fcking love Brittany Murphy. She does not try for that barbie doll look which I like too 

Something about ther big eyes, blonde hair, rusty voice and sexy frame. Dam gorgeous!! She was in Siny City and looked good from what I remeber. I did not like her in 8 mile.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

Brittnay Murphy looks like a tramp, and Mariah Carey is just not that good looking. The only thing that got people intrested in her in the states was her boob job.


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

jdan said:


> To defend myself Robsta   ..
> 
> Re Brittany Murphy -
> 
> ...


Sorry going to have to disagree there.....Brittany Murphy......In 8 mile.....SO, SO wrong IMO. 

Mariah Carey I can see where you are coming from but she is way to far up her own as to be attractive in my opinion. Saw her on that programme cribs once - she was awfull, so full of her self.

Pussey cat dolls - the lead singer is hot

What about sarah harding she hot!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Bow Chika, you are very intertested in women aren't you?.......


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Bow Chika, you are very intertested in women aren't you?.......


lol

I think women find it easier to discuss the sex appeal of others of the same sex. Dont get me wrong im more into men


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

bow chika wow said:


> lol
> 
> Dont get me wrong im more into men


Phew! :bounce:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

something about Kirsten Dunst that does it for me, Elisha Cuthbert (spel) aswell......mmm


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Phew! :bounce:


Not that im having any luck at the mo  

16 months single


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

so 16 months without sex then????


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

bow chika wow said:


> What about sarah harding she hot!!


Oh yeah, she is nice. Nadine and cheryl wouldn't get booted out of bed either.

Not sure on the other 2 tho' lol

Anyway, I thought this was a movie bird thread.

If we're talking music as well

Blondie in her day, Gwen Steffani, shakira, I had a thing for Roxette's gap in her teeth as well, thought it was sexy...lol


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

bow chika wow said:


> Not that im having any luck at the mo
> 
> 16 months single


Where did you say you come from? Kent? Your definately living in the wrong area.....  You need to get 'ap norf' (up north) as you guys say it


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

LEWIS said:


> so 16 months without sex then????


lol no be and my best friend (male) had a little agreement but he was deployed abroad in jan/feb. so its been more like 6 months. its not just sex though, its all the kisses n cuddles, n snuggling up i miss (god a sound pathetic) LOL


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

jdan said:


> To defend myself Robsta   ..
> 
> Re Mariah Carey -
> 
> ...


Why the f*ck would I want to watch The Diva's in concert. I'm a hetro, red blooded male ffs


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Where did you say you come from? Kent? Your definately living in the wrong area.....  You need to get 'ap norf' (up north) as you guys say it


Yer i do...lol. Up north a fair bit all my family are either scousers or mancs


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

bow chika wow said:


> Not that im having any luck at the mo
> 
> 16 months single


maybe it is becuase you have been looking for the wrong type of guy.

Maybe we could meet up and I could show you my elephant impression.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

leeston said:


> Maybe we could meet up and I could show you my elephant impression.


Yeah, end up like SarahWilliams being a bloke, showing you HIS elephant impression.

LOL


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

You bunch of letches....lol

She only likes tattooed, big bodybuilders with scars on their heads and a mohican hairstyle...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

leeston said:


> maybe it is becuase you have been looking for the wrong type of guy.
> 
> Maybe we could meet up and I could show you my elephant impression.


LMFAO! I've never really laughed out loud on this board, but fcuking hell mate!!!! pmsl.... 

reps


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

kyrocera said:


> Yeah, end up like SarahWilliams being a bloke, showing you HIS elephant impression.
> 
> LOL


Aint that the truth, wouldn't surprise me....lmfao


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

leeston said:


> maybe it is becuase you have been looking for the wrong type of guy.
> 
> Maybe we could meet up and I could show you my elephant impression.


lee always mention your a solicitor  she' from scousers land she could prob get you lots of work , hehehe


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

ok Bow, you talked me into it. However, I will need to see a pic or two before hand. Is that ok?


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

bow chika wow said:


> Yer i do...lol. Up north a fair bit all my family are either scousers or mancs


you're are a mixture of scouser and manc???

that makes you a scanc...


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

leeston said:


> maybe it is becuase you have been looking for the wrong type of guy.
> 
> Maybe we could meet up and I could show you my elephant impression.


lol..... i havent been looking....was just waiting for one to turn up on my door step...


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

I HAVE SAT NAV!!!!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

think everyone wants pictures put up in members photos

see how many hits you get on there then..(your insentive)


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

leeston said:


> I HAVE SAT NAV!!!!


awsome lee


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

leeston said:


> I HAVE SAT NAV!!!!


pmsl ... you are a star!


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

Patch said:


> you're are a mixture of scouser and manc???
> 
> that makes you a scanc...


lol actualy laughed at that one.

I was bown down south ....so that makes me a southener !


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Lee,

Robsta is regarded as a legend in my book & you have just matched that aswell.


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

LMAO....im a well behaved young lady. Prob why i havent got a fella....coz i wont sleep around. Think most men my age (21) find me a bit scary.....they seem to think i'll eat them alive. im quiet an etravert person and confident in my abilities etc and i think men my age dont go for that


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

cheers mate. I enjoy amusing and actually laff at my own jokes too!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

bow chika wow said:


> LMAO....im a well behaved young lady. Prob why i havent got a fella....coz i wont sleep around. Think most men my age (21) find me a bit scary.....they seem to think i'll eat them alive. im quiet an etravert person and confident in my abilities etc and i think men my age dont go for that


yeah yeah - just get the photos up


----------



## jdan (Jun 20, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> Oh yeah, she is nice. Nadine and cheryl wouldn't get booted out of bed either.
> 
> Not sure on the other 2 tho' lol
> 
> ...


Gwen Steffani in her debut song, in No Doubt was gorgeous.

Now though, she's got a bit wild and is letting herself go! lol.

Shakira, interestingly, when she started out also very pretty and innocent.

Her recent song with BEYONCE is actually excellent ! 

Shake it... Shake it... shake it like a poloroid picture


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

bow chika wow said:


> LMAO....im a well behaved young lady. Prob why i havent got a fella....coz i wont sleep around. Think most men my age (21) find me a bit scary.....they seem to think i'll eat them alive. im quiet an etravert person and confident in my abilities etc and i think men my age dont go for that


Hi Bow,

May I say hello, I dont think we have been introduced.

My name is LEE (remember that bit) and I live in Birmingham. I work from home and far too much time on my hands.

I also have sat nav and fast car waiting outside. I bet I could be in Liverpool for 16.00hrs.


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

LEWIS said:


> yeah yeah - just get the photos up


BOI


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

leeston said:


> Hi Bow,
> 
> May I say hello, I dont think we have been introduced.
> 
> ...


lol thats a realy pitty seeing as i live in kent


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

what does that mean? your a guy


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

bow chika wow said:


> lol thats a realy pitty seeing as i live in kent


ok sorry - I must have had the sat nav upside down. Kent it is then!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

what is BOI ????


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

just realised something. Bow only needs to post another 280 messages and then she is elligible for Male Animal.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

was hoping that


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

LEWIS said:


> what is BOI ????


u mentioned pictures........Bothers of iron


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

BOI Break of Integrity ???


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i bet there is now a mass exodus from UK-M and a serge on the servers at BOI!!


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

BOI

Boy is Ordinary Identity B.O.I.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

or possibly

Bordering On Insane


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

leeston said:


> i bet there is now a mass exodus from UK-M and a serge on the servers at BOI!!


PMSL....ha never....! so come on fellas, any ideads, why is it so difficult to find an interlectual/sensitive (but not to much)/treat them mean keep em keen/ hot bodied/funny guy?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

because they all live in Birmingham, hhhhheeeeeeeeeeeelllllllloooooooo


----------



## jdan (Jun 20, 2007)

LEWIS said:


> what is BOI ????


Back Orifice Insertion


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

jdan said:


> Back Orifice Insertion


Brothers of iron - its a website


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

leeston said:


> because they all live in Birmingham, hhhhheeeeeeeeeeeelllllllloooooooo


PMSL


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

jdan said:


> Back Orifice Insertion


mate i think you solved it...and she/he would of got away with it to if it weren't for you pesky kids!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i can see two pics on BOI. However, neither of them show your face.


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

leeston said:


> i can see two pics on BOI. However, neither of them show your face.


i work within the industry and visit numerous gyms that i know memebrs on here train at......so i dont want them to know im on here


----------



## jdan (Jun 20, 2007)

bow chika wow said:


> i work within the industry and visit numerous gyms that i know memebrs on here train at......so i dont want them to know im on here


As long as you don't walk around in your black brasserie then no-one will spot you 

WHAT THE !!! .... Just found the " Restricted Access " section, those additional pics don't leave too much to the imagination


----------



## ewokbowes (Apr 27, 2006)

ALake said:


> That hot chick in Ewok's avatar .. but it looks like she is taken.


I got shot of her last week (she's too much in bed for me). She's all yours  .


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

jdan said:


> As long as you don't walk around in your black brasserie then no-one will spot you
> 
> WHAT THE !!! .... Just found the " Restricted Access " section, those additional pics don't leave too much to the imagination


Restricted access , additional pics. uh?


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

yep had a look - nice body


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

I think we already established on another thread that she's got a face like Leeson's *rse, hence:



bow chika wow said:


> why is it so difficult to find an interlectual/sensitive (but not to much)/treat them mean keep em keen/ hot bodied/funny guy?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

I know. However, I have a lovely @rse.

I am currently pm'ing her and will dish any dirt as soon as I know.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Good lad, there's bound to be bucketfulls...


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Eva Mendez from hitch does it for me


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I HATE Drew Barrymore... So ugly, I just can't understand how anyone finds her attcrative. 100% pigmunter.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Yeah Barrymore and Bollocks!! neither could get me hard!

ok I lie for sheer "I did that" credit I could muster something up...


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> Yeah Barrymore and Bollocks!! neither could get me hard!
> 
> ok I lie for sheer "I did that" credit I could muster something up...


is that Michael Barrymore? Each to their own Taintedsoul but I thought you were a straight as they cum?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i am off now to meet the missus at Nandos in the Bull Ring. Then we are coming home and I am going to hang out the back of her for a few minutes.

Wish me luck.


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

ang jolie no.1 for me closely followed by sandra bullock in demolition man. and robsta, def agree about jaime pressly, google image her without your parental block on and make sure you got tissues on ya. sarah harding yes but only b4 the silly bint cut her hair off:bounce:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

leeston said:


> is that Michael Barrymore? Each to their own Taintedsoul but I thought you were a straight as they cum?


 errrrr NO!!! Drew Barrymore.. Though Michael would probably want to watch my balls slapping away!



leeston said:


> i am off now to meet the missus at Nandos in the Bull Ring. Then we are coming home and I am going to hang out the back of her for a few minutes.
> 
> Wish me luck.


Nandos... Hot peri peri hey!!!! watch out for ring sting when you at the back there bud!!!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

bow chika is that u in the pic well your body knocks all the actresses bodies they have mentioned right out of the water so far! lets get alook at ya face


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

and i tihkn angelina jolie is such an ugly minger no offense but she is proper ugly like those lips make her looked squeezed and streched out of a paper press yuk


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

offo said:


> and i tihkn angelina jolie is such an ugly minger no offense but she is proper ugly like those lips make her looked squeezed and streched out of a paper press yuk


PMSL....cant say i have ever heard some one describe miss jolie as looking like she's been squeezed out of a paper press.....

well each to their own.... 

Funny...i thought one of you fellas would have mentioned something cameron diaz by now......? hot or not?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

bad skin


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

you are so wrong dude!! miss jolies lips make her look like she could suck a golf ball through a 100 meter hose pipe, and thats a good thing in my book


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

bow chika wow said:


> PMSL....cant say i have ever heard some one describe miss jolie as looking like she's been squeezed out of a paper press.....
> 
> well each to their own....
> 
> Funny...i thought one of you fellas would have mentioned something cameron diaz by now......? hot or not?


Yes, Cameron Diaz is a beauty, so what about her skin, I suppose she honest about it, an **** to die for aswell IMO, lets face it though, theres far too many to narrow it down to one :bounce:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyone seen Angelina Jolie's pics before her nose job...

You wouldn't look twice...honestly, but she is fit now....

Diaz doesn't do it for me at all, never did.

That Jap bird out of Hannibal rising's quite tasty too


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

sod it, im on test now, they all look great!!!


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

just looked at the pics of danni minogue in the sun today. that is one fooking gorgous body. COME TO DADDY!!! :bounce:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Five-O said:


> lets face it though, theres far too many to narrow it down to one :bounce:


AMEN   

A better thread would be "which movie bird wouldnt you poke"


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Mine would be a very short list then :rolleye11


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> AMEN
> 
> A better thread would be "which movie bird wouldnt you poke"


lmao.....


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

STEVE.T'S AVITAR GGGRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

bkotey said:


> STEVE.T'S AVITAR GGGRRRRRR!!!!!!


lol some one else on a cycle hehe


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> AMEN
> 
> A better thread would be "which movie bird wouldnt you poke"


mandy dingle


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

leeston said:


> Hi Bow,
> 
> May I say hello, I dont think we have been introduced.
> 
> ...


Leeston im in Liverpool if you want to come and see me


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

thank you bkotey, i will take that as a compliment as im sure she will!!!


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

steve.t said:


> just looked at the pics of danni minogue in the sun today. that is one fooking gorgous body. COME TO DADDY!!! :bounce:


True! Seen her on that X-factor **** the other day, I'd rattle her snatch any time of the week.


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

SARGE said:


> mandy dingle


LOL! Sarge's fat-bird fantasies. HAHAHA!


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

leeston said:


> Hi Bow,
> 
> May I say hello, I dont think we have been introduced.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^ dangerous sexual predator lol


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

just film stars?

well i certainly wouldn't kick jessica alba out of bed if she farted..

however if we are talking celebrities in general, miss jennifer hawkins can have my virginity anyday


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Kate Hudson i love her


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

genesis said:


> Leeston im in Liverpool if you want to come and see me


wow, yeah I would love to come and see you Genesis. However, I am straight. You know this, I have told you before why do you keep trying it on with me................I AM NOT INTERESTED, GET IT!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

sooo....are you coming or not?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

if it is all the same, I may pass this time.

I really like you, but just as a friend. Sorry mate. I will keep an eye out for you on the board and will say and prehaps flirt once in a while.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

leeston said:


> if it is all the same, I may pass this time.
> 
> I really like you, but just as a friend. Sorry mate. I will keep an eye out for you on the board and will say and prehaps flirt once in a while.


Stop trying to throw us off the scent, you old shirtlifter.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

throw you off what scent?


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

leeston said:


> throw you off what scent?


The scent of white love p1ss dripping out of your a-hole.


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

SCJP said:


> The scent of white love p1ss dripping out of your a-hole.


lmfao


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

genesis said:


> Kate Hudson i love her


would rather shaft her mam


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

who.......Rock Hudson?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

SCJP said:


> The scent of white love p1ss dripping out of your a-hole.


dude, this is General Conversation. No need to be so vulgar.


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

leeston said:


> dude, this is General Conversation. No need to be so vulgar.


did that hit a nerve lol


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

genesis said:


> Kate Hudson i love her


 Yeah, I wouldn't mind kicking her back door in myself!


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

What is the big chicks name in Shallow Hal?? lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

gwyneth paltrow, but shes a rough tree hugger these days lol

Nicole Scherzinger from pussy cat dolls for me....or any of the Pussycat dolls mmmm nice


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

SARGE said:


> did that hit a nerve lol


hit a nerve? what you on about. I was only joking dude.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

leeston said:


> dude, this is General Conversation. No need to be so vulgar.


Dude, I love you really (but not in that way, don't go getting too excited).

:beer1:


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i think i have already done that joke, soooooo boring. I was only playing along with you. I thought it was funny at the time but I have obviously exposed some issues you have with your sexuality. Lets just leave it there, I hope you are happy with your thoughts.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Lighten up, maybe we all need to go see a shrink?

Who gives a fcuk & what does it matter at the end of the day?


----------



## andr0lic (Aug 20, 2007)

i lean more towards the "properly slutty"(to quote Rob) birds myself.

Sharon Stone - she had this way about her(still does to an extent) that says " i want cock, and im not afraid who knows it" Hot little doggie.

Brittnany Murphy ONLY in the movie SPUN. if you havent seen it, watch it just for her..shes a right little drug-addled whore in it.

Pam Anderson was at her slutty best in Barb Wire. I always fantasized about tying her springy ass up in that movie and teaching her she wasn't tough - just a dumb little ****hole.

Gellar's OK but Jennifer Love Hewitt has the nubile ripeness of a virgin waiting to have her cherry picked by a dirty bloke in an alley somewhere - HOT

ELIZABETH BERKELEY in Showgirls - hottest dirtiest slut in any movie youll ever see. What a BOD. Fukk her throat right out, make her gag up - teach her how Models stay skinny.


----------



## andr0lic (Aug 20, 2007)

SCJP said:


> Lighten up, maybe we all need to go see a shrink?
> 
> Who gives a fcuk & what does it matter at the end of the day?


Right-0!

hey guys...cmon...We're a bunch of dudes who are all hangin out talkin about the muffy muff. if vulgarity doesnt have its place here in this thread then I'm tempted to question EVERYONES sexuality..LOL


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

leeston said:


> if it is all the same, I may pass this time.
> 
> I really like you, but just as a friend. Sorry mate. I will keep an eye out for you on the board and will say and prehaps flirt once in a while.


Well dissapointed not to see you up my way...but Yes i am happy to accept your invitation of light hearted flirting and will also look out for you for some back door banter :thumb:


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Genesis, I was glad to see you can take a joke. I was starting to get worried for a minute that you were coming on to me.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

mrmasive said:


> What is the big chicks name in Shallow Hal?? lol


Mum?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Ha Ha...no dont worry mate im not going to turn up at your house, brandishing an oversized cucumber and a tub of rophynol!!!


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> gwyneth paltrow, but shes a rough tree hugger these days lol


nah i mean the BIG bird


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

andr0lic said:


> i lean more towards the "properly slutty"(to quote Rob) birds myself.
> 
> Sharon Stone - she had this way about her(still does to an extent) that says " i want cock, and im not afraid who knows it" Hot little doggie.
> 
> ...


Definatly agree with pamela Anderson being hot.....Carmen Electra does it for me too (looks so naughty)


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

bow chika wow said:


> Definatly agree with pamela Anderson being hot.....*Carmen Electra does it for me too* (looks so naughty)


You sound like a bloke... " does it for me" ???? WTF??


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

ahhh Bow you have been rumbled. Or should I say Emily, she is a lady you know, ooooohhhhh


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

tkd said:


> You sound like a bloke... " does it for me" ???? WTF??


you never met a women that finds other women attractive ? Sheltered life


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

leeston said:


> ahhh Bow you have been rumbled. Or should I say Emily, she is a lady you know, ooooohhhhh


Emily?


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

bow chika wow said:


> you never met a women that finds other women attractive ? Sheltered life


I've met plenty of women who find other women attractive, but they don't say "she does it for me" that is not what you would expect to hear from a womans mouth. Maybe a ****, but not a straight woman.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

TKD, you're talking to the wrong women then.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Pmsl, Leeston.

Bow; do you bat for both sides or are you really a fully-loaded lemon licker?


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

miami797 said:


> TKD, you're talking to the wrong women then.


ok mate :blabla:


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Pmsl, Leeston.
> 
> Bow; do you bat for both sides or are you really a fully-loaded lemon licker?


lol im into men, but i do find women attractive and erotic....

I guess its the words or phases i use that make u guys question me which is fair enough but hey ive grown up playing sport with men since a young gae i guess that has had an influence on the words i use lol. hence the reason why the army want be to work on my vocabulary before my next test.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

bow chika wow said:


> Definatly agree with pamela Anderson being hot.....Carmen Electra does it for me too (looks so naughty)


Bow, that would be akin to one of us saying "I think Jay cutler will win the Mr O again next month, by the way, I like the look of his packet"

My wench will tell me if another girl is attractive, plus I have also got her to inform me when another woman is near with 'nip nips' which means erect nipples plus, the other day she shocked me as she nudged me to say that there was a women yonder bending over and you could see her breasts and her g string. Thats why I am marrying her cos she is a good sort.

Little does she know, the visons all get filed in my head in a folder I call 'the [email protected] bank'. These images get retireved upon request during fladging sessions when she is at work. Is this too much information?

I am glad the missus does not go in there otherwise I would be fired.


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

leeston said:


> Bow, that would be akin to one of us saying "I think Jay cutler will win the Mr O again next month, by the way, I like the look of his packet"
> 
> My wench will tell me if another girl is attractive, plus I have also got her to inform me when another woman is near with 'nip nips' which means erect nipples plus, the other day she shocked me as she nudged me to say that there was a women yonder bending over and you could see her breasts and her g string. Thats why I am marrying her cos she is a good sort.
> 
> ...


lol....see some women feel comfortable, such as it sounds your misses is, to point put things like u just said about the lady bending over so you could see her g-string. I dont think their is anythng wrong with us noticing things like this, just as u men window shop so do us women, us women are just observant


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

yeah but I am hoping that one day she will admit to having a 'wide on' when looking at a honey!


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

leeston said:


> yeah but I am hoping that one day she will admit to having a 'wide on' when looking at a honey!


lol a wide on?

u mean get turned on?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

bow chika wow said:


> lol a wide on?
> 
> u mean get turned on?


Oh, pleeease.........


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

yeah - a wide on is the female version of a hard on!


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

leeston said:


> yeah - a wide on is the female version of a hard on!


lol hadnt heard that one before.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

bow, just to put the wagging tongues to rest, any chance of a pic of you?


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

leeston said:


> bow, just to put the wagging tongues to rest, any chance of a pic of you?


u mean u want me to prove who i say i am, thats really what your asking isnt it.


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor Bow, puts up with so much **** on this forum lol. Good sportshe is still here.

Men are assholes.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

bow chika wow said:


> u mean u want me to prove who i say i am, thats really what your asking isnt it.


Yes!

Less typing more uploading of pictures :bounce:


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

yes please. I for one do not condone nude pics and would be happy for just a normal picture. As you can see I am different to most on this site, I am a gentleman.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

leeston said:


> yes please. I for one do not condone nude pics and would be happy for just a normal picture. As you can see I am different to most on this site, I am a gentleman.


*cough* b0llocks *cough*


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

ALake said:


> Poor Bow, puts up with so much **** on this forum lol. Good sportshe is still here.
> 
> Men are assholes.


  thanks:love:


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

did you know ALake is really a woman. It is short for Andrea Lake


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

julie cooper from the O.C. **** id ruin her


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

p.s bow get the picks up were all curious here on this site


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

And im sure she would love to be ruined by your good self gym Rat

Ive always been fond of summer from the oc, and more recently hayden from heroes ive probably posted her pic before but i could seriously never get tired of her


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

haha i know she would love it, bet hayden would too


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

leeston said:


> yeah but I am hoping that one day she will admit to having a 'wide on' when looking at a honey!


LOL! Tried to rep you mate but gotta spread the love!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Tara Reid...mmm


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

genesis i like ya style mate


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

leeston said:


> did you know ALake is really a woman. It is short for Andrea Lake


lol nope....didnt know why?


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

leeston said:


> did you know ALake is really a woman. It is short for Andrea Lake


Gentlemen you call yourself, how dare you. You insult my honour, I demand satisfaction!

Bring your sabre and yourself to the square, where dueling will commence hendeforth as the clock strikes nine.


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

you must be blind. alake is clearly an osterich!:crazy:


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

genesis said:


> Kate Hudson i love her


Jus lookin at her makes my end itch!!!!,,, twitch, throb woteva!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

bkotey said:


> Jus lookin at her makes my end itch!!!!,,, twitch, throb woteva!


She is a fox , could do with a bigger rack tho! But just being fussy


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

and a less pointy chin, still think her mum was better in her day:bounce:


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

steve.t said:


> and a less pointy chin, still think her mum was better in her day:bounce:


Disagree. Cos i cant get that picture out of my head when she waas in death becomes her and her skin falls off!!!! The spring chicken anyday!! HHHOOOWWWLLLL!  The thought of it!


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Bow chicka Wow Wow. The more i look att your avi the hornier i get. Post sum more!!!!!!!!


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

Disagree. Cos i cant get that picture out of my head when she waas in death becomes her and her skin falls off!!!! The spring chicken anyday!! HHHOOOWWWLLLL!  The thought of it!

im 14 years older than you so thats prob why im into the milf not the daughter


----------



## -1stHssr-Batesy (Aug 20, 2007)

Rofl, Joy from mr name is earl is hot, but if her personality is like that I wouldn't be able to stand her..Dumbass!!!!! 

Fearne Cotton is ok...but not really hot, more cute.

mmmmmmm Angelina Jolie *drool*


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

bkotey said:


> Jus lookin at her makes my end itch!!!!,,, twitch, throb woteva!


mighty fine indeedy!! 

I've always had a soft spot for Kristanna loken!


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok, im a jug man miself, but that keira knightley is tickling mi trunk at the mo. Oi n hav you seen that weather girl on Granada?????? 

.:beer1:


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

prob gonna get ribbed for this but theres something damn fine about natasha kaplinski the news bird too! :bounce:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bkotey said:


> jus seen transformers (i know) and did you see the girl megan fox. She cud swing off mi cutlet any day! this started a debate. Whos the sexiest film babe ever. Im puttin megan up there with alba. ARRRRRRGGHH!


Megan Fox is a cutie, as is Rachel Bilson  Thats my bag, baby


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Id shag most of em.....if they'd let me within 10 feet


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

steve.t said:


> prob gonna get ribbed for this but theres something damn fine about natasha kaplinski the news bird too! :bounce:


totally agree i'd like to be under the news desk licking her honey pot she is a minx, goldie wins hands down over kate when she was in her prime


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

i was gonna say it must be our age sarge, then i saw your 23!! natasha is nearly old enough to be your mum!! good on ya!!


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

steve.t said:


> prob gonna get ribbed for this but theres something damn fine about natasha kaplinski the news bird too! :bounce:


Agreed my friend! Indeed!


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

SARGE said:


> totally agree i'd like to be under the news desk licking her honey pot she is a minx, goldie wins hands down over kate when she was in her prime


HONEY POT! PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

elizabeth hurley in a devil suit. wooooow.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Gillian Anderson for me ....Is that wrong lol


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

yes...very wrong....ginger hair downstairs


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

steve.t said:


> yes...very wrong....ginger hair downstairs


I know she's a ginge and all that, but I would still have had to slip Carol Decker one in her day....


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Alicia Silverstone


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

there`s something weirdly hot about nigela lawson too, :bounce:


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> I know she's a ginge and all that, but I would still have had to slip Carol Decker one in her day....


if she caught me when im on a cycle anne robinson wud get it  the ginger minx lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

dan2004 said:


> Gillian Anderson for me ....Is that wrong lol


very much so  she doesnt float my boat


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

*Jamie lee curtis' body, Heaven in human form.*


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> I know she's a ginge and all that, but I would still have had to slip Carol Decker one in her day....


oh yes....

and the lead singer of Berlin was a babe too......

Wendy o'Williams of the plasmatics.....

Stevie Nicks in her 'edge of seventeen' days

and keira knightly... in her vampire outfits...

and xena warrior princess.


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

DAPS thats just wrong, jamie lee curtis is probably older than your mum!!!!

i agre about kiera knightley especially in pirates of the caribbean:bounce:

who cares if she got no rack!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

nahh not in pirates.. as in Domino... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0421054/

Kate Bekinsale in Underworld 1 and 2...

hmm... there is a pattern here isn't there... birds in leather..... funny, was what my missus was wearing when we met too... must have been something to do with the biker scene we were both into...


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I mean jamie lee curtis ala trading places when she was getting naked.

Hot body!

Keira Knightley, probably one of the most perfect women on the planet, so beautiful!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

DaPs said:


> I mean jamie lee curtis ala trading places when she was getting naked.
> 
> Hot body!


jamie lee in True Lies.... hotel room scene... hubba hubba..


----------



## bow chika wow (Aug 1, 2007)

SARGE said:


> if she caught me when im on a cycle anne robinson wud get it  the ginger minx lol


Sarge!!!! mg: you've shockd me saying that. lol


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

steve.t said:


> there`s something weirdly hot about nigela lawson too, :bounce:


Very much. Cake mix, honey pots n lamb daggers ahoy!!!!!


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

DaPs said:


> I mean jamie lee curtis ala trading places when she was getting naked.
> 
> Hot body!
> 
> Keira Knightley, probably one of the most perfect women on the planet, so beautiful!


She looked gud in Pirates of the Carrivean but cud do wiv better top bollox IMO.


----------

